# potatoes thru dishwasher?



## mewtwo55555 (Sep 27, 2007)

So um i recently about six months ago graduated from job corps culinary arts program. I have recently about a monjth ago started working in a kitchen as a dishwasher hoping to work my way up to the food preperation. But anyways A couple of days ago i was told to run about 30 potatoes thru the dishwaher like i would any other dish. Then i gave them to the cook and he pealed them and made mashed potatoes out of them. I was wondering is this a safe practice? My gut tells me no but i was wondering your guys thoughts. And yes the dishwasher machine did use soap and such.

Thanks


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

absolutely !!!! what a great idea. You should clean all your food this way. Chicken, Vegetables, seafood whatever you got. Man, that stuff will be so clean, much better than using a food prep sink!!!! if you did eggs that way they would be perfectly hard boiled when they come out the other side!!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhh... did this happen on, say, April 1st?......

Yes there is soap and rinse aid sprayed on those spuds. But spuds are grown in dirt, and are dirty by nature.  And dirt, by nature is abasive and will chew up the impellor and plug up the spray arms of the d/washer as well as dirty the washing water in the tank.

Don't do it again, O.K.?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

metwo,

Glad to here you have started your career after Job Corps. Good luck, work hard.

You really need to refuse to do this when asked. Your Sous should know that if you add heat to

potatoes and the skins become cracked or pourous they become a PHF Potentially Hazordou Food.

If they sit out a couple of hours before they are used they can become contaminated.

A good thing to remember is that potatos are *serious* .The bacteria that grows in the potato

is *Bacilla CEREUS.* think that's how it's spelled.

Anyway Me2, good catch and good question!

Panini

print this and keep it in case you're asked to do it again.


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

Please do not ever do that again. I can understand being a dishwasher and new to this industry (guessing you are new), being a little intimadated to say no but trust me, if saying no is the right thing to do, by all means say NO. If you get in trouble, simply move on and learn from someone that has standards. I wonder, was this the Chef or a cook that told you to do this? If it's a cook, I would advise bringing this up to the Chef or KM. If it was the Chef, I would look for a new place to get your feet wet. Just make sure you put in a 2 week notice and fullfill your notice.


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

fryguy said:


> absolutely !!!! what a great idea. You should clean all your food this way. Chicken, Vegetables, seafood whatever you got. Man, that stuff will be so clean, much better than using a food prep sink!!!! if you did eggs that way they would be perfectly hard boiled when they come out the other side!!!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

